# Did anyone watch Pioneer Quest?



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I just stumbled across a 1 year documentary that apparently aired on Canadian TV back in 2000. It took 2 couples out of hundred of applicants and plunked them down in the middle of nowhere to live as pioneers for 1 year. If they made it through then they were each paid $100k

They had to live, build cabins, farm and cook as pioneers did in 1870, using only tools and supplies that were available at that time. 

It is on Amazon Prime TV if anyone wants to check it out. Very interesting and certainly planted the homesteading bug back in me.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes! We watched this series when it came out and loved it. It was a very realistic show - not how some of these reality shows are scripted today - and since my husband's family were actual Canadian prairie pioneers we could see that the show was trying to be as authentic as possible to show the real experience and hardships that were faced.


----------



## Lauradinkins (Oct 22, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> Yes! We watched this series when it came out and loved it. It was a very realistic show - not how some of these reality shows are scripted today - and since my husband's family were actual Canadian prairie pioneers we could see that the show was trying to be as authentic as possible to show the real experience and hardships that were faced.


Going to look for it. I love those shows.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I watched it and found it pretty interesting.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It actually made me want to go off grid more


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pioneer Quest was a lot more realistic and interesting than that doofus PBS series called Frontier House where the girls snuck in make-up, some tried to escape to have a good time in a nearby city, and old man Clune complained endlessly. Heck, on Frontier House they even had there cabins already built and they still couldn't make it. On Pioneer Quest they had to build their own cabins. Pioneer Quest was a 100-times better!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never seen it. never even heard of it. it would be something I'd be interested in too. that would have came on about the time my first husband passed. I didn't watch must tv after that. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried to see it, both on Netflix and on U tubes, but they said I had to pay to play, so I passed on it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(bout the same time my husband passed). WHAT, 1870 LOL lol. Jus kidding.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

If you liked Pioneer Quest then you would likely enjoy these as well... and NOT scripted carp either.
These below are all the British Series', NOT related to that PBS debacle, although it was inspired by the British shows but it was a miserable fail. TBH I was surprised PBS aired Frontier House but I guess they had too much invested to can it.

1940's house, Coal House, Colonial House 
Edwardian Farm, Monastery Farm, Victorian Farm, Wartime Farm, The Manor Reborn
Secrets of the Castle.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I would have liked VF, BUT They should have known a lot more about farming BEFORE trying to replicate a 1900 farm. I felt sorry for poor Clumper cause they didn't take care of him. They didn't know the right amount of seed to sow, ect. The woman was the only smart one of the bunch, then followed by Fonzie, then the skinny guy, who seemed to act like the boss but I thought was the dumbest of all 3.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I found it quite good. And made me appreciate my modern life.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is there anyway to see Pioneer Quest free?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is there anyway to see Pioneer Quest free?


Try this ==> https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285107/pioneer_quest_episode_1_the_dream


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw ep 1&3. They didn't show 2 or any others. What I saw was happy and sad. 
Happy in that I wish I could go on that quest, even at my age, I could do it. Don't know whod id want to go with. I think my neice. Shes game fur such a thing. Surly not X. Shed witch about everything. Sad about the old couple, him being arraigned for molestation of a family member. Wonder what the young gal thought about that, them all sleeping in one tent.
They got a new couple. He seems game, and she does too, but shes got to weigh 280, so, don't know how helpful shell be. They all sleep in one tent, and she made mention about it being , or going to be dang crowded.
Thanks CF for letting me see what I saw.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Click these links for each individual episode:

https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285107/pioneer_quest_episode_1_the_dream
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285108/pioneer_quest_episode_2_if_mama_aint_happy
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285109/pioneer_quest_episode_3_prairie_purgator
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285110/pioneer_quest_episode_4_what_are_we_doing_this_for
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285111/pioneer_quest_episode_5_101_chopping_days_till_christmas
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285112/pioneer_quest_episode_6_no_way_were_not_leaving
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285113/pioneer_quest_episode_7_the_long_haul
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285114/pioneer_quest_episode_8_going_home
https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/285115/pioneer_quest_episode_9_survivors_of_the_real_west


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

THANKS CF. Im LOVIN the shows. Can you pm them to me so that I can keep them to watch, as ill be watching them at least once a year, especially NOW at this time of year.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I sent them to you Bill


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DEB. I sure do like them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You could probably PM them to yourself. LOL!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

After watching ALL of them, And X watched them also, I told her that I thought that, with us living as we did for over a decade, that that is part of what is, at least in me, causing me to want to reconnect with her. We did most of those things. We won 2 man sawing contests, cut wood on the buzz saw, planted gardens, and did most things together. I said that, now, that we didn't have jobs to tend to, that our time was just about like theirs. ie, we need to go nowhere, we need each others company, and we still have affection for each other, that needs to be rekindled in these later years of our lives. She agreed.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> After watching ALL of them, And X watched them also, I told her that I thought that, with us living as we did for over a decade, that that is part of what is, at least in me, causing me to want to reconnect with her. We did most of those things. We won 2 man sawing contests, cut wood on the buzz saw, planted gardens, and did most things together. I said that, now, that we didn't have jobs to tend to, that our time was just about like theirs. ie, we need to go nowhere, we need each others company, and we still have affection for each other, that needs to be rekindled in these later years of our lives. She agreed.


I think that is wonderful Bill! I don't know what caused you to break up but sometimes what holds people together are the shared memories.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I saw ep 1&3. They didn't show 2 or any others. What I saw was happy and sad.
> Happy in that I wish I could go on that quest, even at my age, I could do it. Don't know whod id want to go with. I think my neice. Shes game fur such a thing. Surly not X. Shed *witch* about everything. Sad about the old couple, him being arraigned for molestation of a family member. Wonder what the young gal thought about that, them all sleeping in one tent.
> They got a new couple. He seems game, and she does too, but shes got to weigh 280, so, don't know how helpful shell be. They all sleep in one tent, and she made mention about it being , or going to be dang crowded.
> Thanks CF for letting me see what I saw.


Bump


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

by the way, I got a visit from Jay about saying the word spoken by another above here. See, its alright if a woman says it lol. Course, she might get a visit from Terri or Jay also.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

woops, wong posting


----------



## clcolegrove (3 mo ago)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is there anyway to see Pioneer Quest free?


 YouTube


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's on dvd now.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I couldnt imagine 2 families on one wagon with all the stuff they needed. It was sad that it was the rainiest year in 100. Sad none of them felt the urge to buy a farm, with modern conveniences and use what they had learned on it. As it was, what they had learned was useless to their new richer lives. wasted talent and knowledge.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

I saw it when it came out. Was not impressed. People cannot be thrown back in history and expect to do well like this, my ggff and his decendents were raised in the life and knew how to live it. I'm pretty sure they didn't spend their lives complaining about their hand hurting. I like to watch ALONE as that is pretty close to survival these days as it can get.


----------

